# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Bắc >  Du lịch thung nai-hòa bình …1 điểm đến lý tưởng

## dulichnt

DU LỊCH THUNG NAI-HÒA BÌNH …1 ĐIỂM ĐẾN LÝ TƯỞNG
Thung Nai cách Hà Nội 100km, trong đó có khoảng 20km là đường dốc lên xuống chập chùng. Với cảnh đẹp yên bình, không khí trong veo, nơi đây mỗi chúng ta có thể cảm nhận được vẻ đẹp thật sự của cuộc sống.
Nằm trong Thung Nai có 1 địa điểm lí  tưởng dành cho những ai muốn du ngoạn trên thuyền, ăn thịt lợn Mường, cá nướng, đốt lửa trại, ngủ nhà sàn, thả hoa đăng,... sáng dậy sớm có thể đi thuyền đi thăm đền Chúa Thác Bờ, chợ Bờ (chợ nổi), chơi ở thác nước

Để  nhằm phục vụ các bạn sinh viên muốn đi du lịch, giải trí, nghỉ ngơi và nhất là lưu lại kỉ niệm khi còn ngồi trên ghế nhà trường. Bác mình  đã xây nên nhà nghỉ cối xay gió nằm giữa lòng hồ sông Đà làm điểm dừng chân cho mỗi chuyến du lịch đến Thung Nai. Bạn nào có nhu cầu muốn đi Thung Nai-Hòa Bình có thể đặt lịch qua mình, mình có thể giúp các bạn đặt chỗ nghỉ ngơi, đặt xe, va thuyền đón các bạn với những mức  giá “mềm ” nhất mà chất lượng thì không phải lo nghĩ.
-Đoàn từ 10-15 người:
Đi 1 ngày(sáng đến chiều):  có thuyền đón các bạn đến nhà nghỉ cối xay gió, thuyền đưa đi chơi, và 1 bữa ăn chính. 200k/1 người
Đi 2 ngày:  ):  có thuyền đón các bạn đến nhà nghỉ cối xay gió, thuyền đưa đi chơi, và 3 bữa ăn chính, 1 bữa ăn phụ. 250k/1 người
-Đoàn từ 20-25 người
Đi 1 ngày(sáng đến chiều):  có thuyền đón các bạn đến nhà nghỉ cối xay gió, thuyền đưa đi chơi, và 1 bữa ăn chính. 150k/1 người
Đi 2 ngày:  ):  có thuyền đón các bạn đến nhà nghỉ cối xay gió, thuyền đưa đi chơi, và 3 bữa ăn chính, 1 bữa ăn phụ. 240k/1 người
-Đoàn từ 30 người trở lên:
Đi 1 ngày(sáng đến chiều):  có thuyền đón các bạn đến nhà nghỉ cối xay gió, thuyền đưa đi chơi, và 1 bữa ăn chính. 100k/1 người
Đi 2 ngày:   có thuyền đón các bạn đến nhà nghỉ cối xay gió, thuyền đưa đi chơi, và 3 bữa ăn chính, 1 bữa ăn phụ. 220k/1 người
Đoàn càng đông thì mức giá càng rẻ phải không nào.
Lưu ý: Những mức giá trên chưa bao gồm tiền thuê xe, nếu đoàn nào muốn thuê xe thì có thể báo với mình , mình sẽ thuê xe cho các bạn.  Vì bác Duy(chủ nhà nghỉ Cối xay gió) là bác mình nên các bạn cứ yên tâm là mình đã đưa ra những mức giá ổn nhất và dịch vụ cũng như chất lượng tốt nhất cho sinh viên chúng mình rồi.
Các bạn có nhu cầu hãy liên hệ với mình qua số 0936-937-642

----------


## tieuho

Du lịch thung nai Mình nghe điểm này lạ lắm. Đã có Bạn nào đi chưa?

----------

